# Obama just banned the importing of russian AK's



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

It suppose to only effect sagia's but vepr's and all other ak varents are flying off the shelfs. Here comes another panic buying frenzy. Hope you guys have what you want in the ak game already. More of that hope and change people wanted.

http://www.treasury.gov/resource-center/sanctions/OFAC-Enforcement/Pages/20140716.aspx

http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_4_64/155995_Izhmash_targeted_by_US_sanctions.html


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Just checked the distributor websites. All the cheap CAI AK's are gone. Just a few Aresenal cali compliant ak's are left. I'm sure those will be gone before the day is over.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Yep here comes another panic. I just went out for lunch and stopped at a local gun store and he had 2 sagias in 7.62. for $500 & some yugos for $580. He didnt know anything about it. So i bet there gonna be $1,000 by now. :/


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

I heard it has to do with sanctions against either Russia or the Ukraine. That should mean that Bulgarian, Polish, or Serbian AK's are still good to go.

I haven't heard if it affects ammo.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

So there are several companies in the USA that have been making them for a while. strange to say 100% made in the USA AK.


----------



## horned frog (Nov 9, 2008)

Centerfire Systems has US built AK's


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

My 7.62 x 51 can kick your 7.62 x 39's ***!!!:rotfl: B-Hussein-O should ban himself from attempting to throw a baseball in public anymore and stop showing his faggi-ness.

I like that 247D model!!!


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Made in America AK does sound funny. 

I wonder if they can doll it up to shoot sub MOA? That would be super cool.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

http://money.msn.com/top-stocks/post--you-can-keep-your-ak-47-treasury-says

*Atlantic Firearms* of Bishopville, Md., which sells AK-47 and AK-74 model rifles, notes on its website that "due to the recent Import Ban on Russian Based AK firearms we are experiencing heavy order volumes." A Russian-made AK-47 model lists for between $849 and $1,049 on the Atlantic Firearms site. On its Facebook page, Atlantic Firearms reports that it sold over 400 weapons the day after the ban was announced and that its inventory is "drastically low."

Atlantic Firearms President Blaine Bunting tells MarketWatch he'll still be allowed to import Polish, Romanian and other Eastern blocâ€"made copies of the Kalashnikov, which run about $500 to $800, to his warehouse near Ocean City.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

For $800 you can get a good gun, instead.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Bobby Miller said:


> For $800 you can get a good gun, instead.


Yep .... a better AK


----------



## AR (May 17, 2013)

WOW ! Some Saiga ads are for 1000 + already !!!!


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Bobby Miller said:


> For $800 you can get a good gun, instead.


Yes and many choices, too. But they don't have the ugliness, meanness of an AK that folks crave!


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Yes!*



Bassman5119 said:


> My 7.62 x 51 can kick your 7.62 x 39's ***!!!:rotfl: B-Hussein-O should ban himself from attempting to throw a baseball in public anymore and stop showing his faggi-ness.
> 
> I like that 247D model!!!


That 247D is nice! Hmmmm, how can I get another rifle snuck in here while no one is lookin?


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Bobby Miller said:


> For $800 you can get a good gun, instead.


Amen :cheers:


----------

